# ECU Chip fitted and tested



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive chipped the van - was a thing off ebay that was a pain in the backside to fit, but you will be pleased to know my Ace Firenze now does 95mph. 

Ok MORE TO THE POINT I dont have to change from 5th to 4th whenever we see a hill at an indicated 60mph - the power at 2500rpm was not enough so I was either forced to drive faster (higher revs) or change gear to maintain 60. Now I just cruise up the hill. Much better and fuel economy has stayed the same.

The more expensive remaps of the ECU should achieve the same goal but give slightly better fuel economy, but I decided an easily removable part would be better for my warranty.

Jon


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have just fitted a Van Aaken smart box. There is a review of it on the other MHF site

Dave 
656


----------

